# Prehsitoric Haunt Music ideas



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

So we are adding a prehsitoric haunt area to our haunt. It is more based on an idea of a "lost realm" where repitiles and monkeys are battleing for supremecy. It will featurea giant moving dinosaur Trex head (I will post a video later). 

Anyone have ideas for music for the area?

We have the dino roar, and we have thia poison props cd

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=27

But I was wondering if anyone had any musical ideas or do you think we should not have music

I would say this area is somewhere between Skull Island and land of the lost.

thanks for you input


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

While not musical, may I throw this CD for extra audio effects to your interest;
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/hovermusic

I did a kind of prehistoric / scfi type haunt once & used this CD. I also made a jungle audio that I mixed with some other creatures screams I used that gave a great effect for that prehistoric scene set, ToTer's loved them both.......

As for music, hmmmm, I guess it would depend on if you want it to be music / audio entertaining or give a more 'realistic" prehistoric audio feel........? A good mix of both would be cool though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks thats a great find.

The dino has the ambient sound capability then hits the roar when triggered. I think though I am going to leave the ambient blank and use a mixing board to loop some of the audio on the CD, and maybe even a very low jungle drum beat in the background. I have 3 inputs on the mixer board so might as well put them to use. I think it will sound more natural if the roar is part of the mix, rather then having everything stop when the dino comes out.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually recommend both the Jurassic Park as well as the Lost World soundtracks by John Williams. You will have to weed through both albums due to the slower paced music that is incorporated into both records. However, there is intense music on there that i think would be perfect for the haunt you are doing. I would also check out the King Kong soundtrack by James Newton Howard. Good luck!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The "World Music" section at Incompetech has lots of great drum-based music that would work well in a lost world setting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice find thank you, looks there are some nice ways to go with this new "unnamed area"


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, that is a great peice of music as well..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the test run of the dinosaur who will be the main attraction of the area, it comes with an incredible roar. The idea is to have another audio looping as well for ambiance and continuity.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

That looks AWESOME, Haunt. You're gonna scare the crap outta some folks this Halloween.



Dark lord said:


> While not musical, may I throw this CD for extra audio effects to your interest;
> http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/hovermusic


Thanks for the heads-up on this one, DarkLord. I just downloaded it from Amazon.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

HOLY CR#P - that's freak'in awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your _definitely_ going to scare ToTer's with that this year !!

& if you happen to leave your garage door open over nite & find him gone in the morning.....honestly I was just taking him for a bathroom walk....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

HA HA Dark Lord... I dont blame you the t rex does need a bath. I got an audio board for him and will be working on the audio mix in July. Ill try to post a video of the audio by august.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I like these CD's....I'm thinking about adding a few for a layered effect.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This is the test run of the dinosaur who will be the main attraction of the area, it comes with an incredible roar. The idea is to have another audio looping as well for ambiance and continuity.


Ho. Ly. Crap.

I want.


----------

